

Introducing AQL – a super efficient query language for Artifactory - larleys
https://www.voxxed.com/blog/2015/05/a-quick-leap-to-aql-a-new-query-language-for-repositories/

======
hoare
hi there, theres already a sql like query language out there called AQL. Heres
the link:
[https://docs.arangodb.com/Aql/index.html](https://docs.arangodb.com/Aql/index.html)
I rly like your approach to finding things in repositories though

